# Vbox for service bodies



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is there one out there? I don't know the width right off hand, but it's a standard service body on a SRW truck.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Not sure if the srw's are different but the dually yes

I wouldn't think it's any different unless the boxes have to be recessed into the bed more because it's a srw.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

EZ dumper or Truckcraft have them that I've seen.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is there one out there? I don't know the width right off hand, but it's a standard service body on a SRW truck.


What's the inside measurements?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is there one out there? I don't know the width right off hand, but it's a standard service body on a SRW truck.


May I suggest you measure the width before you send us on this Easter egg hunt..


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> May I suggest you measure the width before you send us on this Easter egg hunt..


The good thing is those service bodies usually have a rear apron bumper which would keep the spinners from hitting things and falling off.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is there one out there? I don't know the width right off hand, but it's a standard service body on a SRW truck.


Apparently, you didn't do your homework. The answer is right here:
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/my-first-post-new-truck-build-little-out-of-the-ordinary.174662/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> May I suggest you measure the width before you send us on this Easter egg hunt..


No


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Apparently, you didn't do your homework. The answer is right here:
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/my-first-post-new-truck-build-little-out-of-the-ordinary.174662/


I was ignoring that thread.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Most service bodies you can lay a sheet of plywood down between the boxes, so it should be 48" at least. Also I believe our snow ex spreader only hangs past the frame a couple inchs on ech side of our frame on our cab and chassis on 1 ton. Plus in between the wheel wells on a pickup box is 50" and snow ex slides in them fine. So I'd say snow ex or salt dogg. Just might be hard loading salt without crushes doors on the body with a skidsteer. Unlees your load with a 212

Oh just add lots of jaggoff lights on back, be pretty dark behind a service body...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd shoot myself before buying a Meyer or Buyer's. 

Only loading problem we might have is spilling a 5 gallon bucket worth every time. A 544G makes loading anything a breeze.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.snowexproducts.com/product/v-maxx-g2-1500-2200-2200ho/










No cutting required assuming the bed is 48" wide.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Buy what you want, still a free country. Just giving my thoughts for your creation... 

Run with it, Spread with it!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

After checking a bit more it appears SnowEx spreaders are all auger fed now.

Bad enough I'm considering an electric to get me by, but there is no way I'm buying an electric auger feed.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

The snow ex spreaders spread better than you think.
But the Boss spreader spec for the pintle chain says 48 1/4 on the plastic and 48" on the stainless one...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Boss brings to mind bad modules.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

:hammerhead:


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

4 guys in the back with buckets????


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

There's only one left then......














BUZZ BOX!!!!


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was ignoring that thread.


Sucks for you because I probably know more than anyone on here about putting a spreader in a service body and could easily help you figure it out.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I had an ice breaker in the back of mine. Fits fine.

SRW and Dually are the same inside widths. The side boxes are deeper on the dually and some models have a touch of wheel well in the bed.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

And they have to hang out the back a bit to clear the bumper. Use the receiver to make a platform to support.

I will see if I can find some pictures of what I did.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

They don’t make the “ice breaker” anymore...It’s the Stryker or the Tornado...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

A Buddy of Marks has a Stryker...Doesn’t seem like a bad spreader...I used it one night when I was having spinner issues..Spreads decent..Just have to make sure it’s strapped down with something larger than bungee chords


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just use the “heavy” duty bungee chords!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rizzoa13 said:


> Sucks for you because I probably know more than anyone on here about putting a spreader in a service body and could easily help you figure it out.


That's nice...I ain't butchering a spreader to fit it into a truck.

Do you really think you're the first person to put a spreader in a service body?

My only question was will it fit in a SRW body.

The stainless models appear to be too wide, I don't want an auger feed, Toro/Boss can't seem to get their poop in a group when it comes to modules and wiring in general, I refuse to buy another buyer's product so that leaves me with Fisher or Western.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Fisher Rules!!!...If they only made a chainlift spreader


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The town has two Tornadoes. Problems were the data link wires at the rear plug. The least little corrosion and the thing would not work. Now of course they could have been more proactive with maintenance.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> The town has two Tornadoes. Problems were the data link wires at the rear plug. The least little corrosion and the thing would not work. Now of course they could have been more proactive with maintenance.


The union probably required 3 guys to put in the dielectric grease and one of them was out on disability.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The stainless models appear to be too wide, I don't want an auger feed, Toro/Boss can't seem to get their poop in a group when it comes to modules and wiring in general, I refuse to buy another buyer's product so that leaves me with Fisher or Western.


Does it?

http://www.equifab.com/en/stainless-steel-spreader.php

https://downeastermfg.com/sand-salt-spreaders/

http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/spreaders/galvanized-spreaders


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...I ain't (BUTCHERING) a spreader to fit it into a truck.


I think you misspelled "make it fit and spread flawlessly for a few hundred yards"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rizzoa13 said:


> I think you misspelled "make it fit and spread flawlessly for a few hundred yards"


If you say so...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> Does it?
> 
> http://www.equifab.com/en/stainless-steel-spreader.php
> 
> ...


Equifab...yes

Downeaster....yes

Arctic...yes

At least they are using an American inch...


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Pics after install on whatever your little heart desires in put the service body..


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...I ain't butchering a spreader to fit it into a truck.
> 
> Do you really think you're the first person to put a spreader in a service body?
> 
> ...


So much anger, maybe you should crack open a Naturday........


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

jomama45 said:


> So much anger, maybe you should crack open a Naturday........


A nice draft with s slice o orange can cure what ales ya.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> A nice draft with s slice o orange can cure what ales ya.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

so what did you put in the service body?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

extremepusher said:


> so what did you put in the service body?


Nothing yet...I've been bizzie.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nothing yet...I've been bizzie.


Not even a case of beer yet?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Not even a case of beer yet?


I don't drink anymore...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't drink anymore...


Explains alot...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't drink anymore...


Cause its winter!?...or for good.?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Cause its winter!?...or for good.?


Or any less...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would recommend a double down up front and a pull plow out in the rear with opposing 10ft side wings for benching.


----------

